# My Set Up ..........



## rdabpenman (Apr 17, 2013)

Last Friday for this past weekend's gun show and sale April 14th & 15th.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03722Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03721Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03720Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03724Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03728Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC03723Custom.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

Les that's impressive! You're prolific in your shop output. You must have been the model for the term _Les is More_. 

I doubt you ever get down this way but we have some mighty big gun shows and if you ever decide to make one let me know.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome set up. Very clean, organized. Hope ya sell good.
The cases on the ends, did you make those? Very nice, i like them.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 17, 2013)

wow, what a lot of product, and well displayed. That's an attractive display; I'd stop and browse for sure. I especially like antler pens standing up against a small antler. Hope you sell most of it!


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 17, 2013)

that is impressive


----------



## healeydays (Apr 17, 2013)

Les, that is simply amazing. How did the show go for you?

Mike B


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! Lots of work repersented there! You are a pen stallion sir!


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll echo Longbeard I love those cases on the end and am curious if they were bought or made. I would think you could find something similar for jewelry retail stores and such. 

Were do you get the barbell price stickers you use?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dang Les, you never fail to impress me. Very clean and well thought out set-up. The most eye catching element for me is the buck skin cover in the center of the table. :hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 17, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Awesome set up. Very clean, organized. Hope ya sell good.
> The cases on the ends, did you make those? Very nice, i like them.



I made the display cases back in 2006.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I'll echo Longbeard I love those cases on the end and am curious if they were bought or made. I would think you could find something similar for jewelry retail stores and such.
> 
> Were do you get the barbell price stickers you use?



I get them here:
http://www.eddies.com/t_search_results_detail/116108/116108/1/10.html

Les


----------

